# What's this



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Found this laying next to the prop rod for the hood in the engine bay of my 2018 Equinox with 1.6 diesel engine. The silver part is magnetic. Any ideas what it goes to? Thanks


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 30, 2016)

It a magnet the goes in the top of a pocket screw driver. Mechanics used them all the time. The small screw drivers are given out buy Snap-on, MAC tools, Matco tools, Cornwell tools etc.


----------

